
Serverless Database CRUD Example - ahmaman
https://nordschool.com/build-a-serverless-database-using-faunadb-and-netlify-functions
======
ahmaman
Hey folks,

I wrote a tutorial about how to create a serverless database crud example. The
basic idea is to show how to create a simple serverless database and CRUD APIs
using Netlify Functions & FaunaDB.

The tutorial project structure looks like this:

├── README.md

├── configs

│ └── webpack.functions.js

├── lambda

│ ├── create.js

│ ├── customers.js

│ ├── delete.js

│ ├── hello.js

│ ├── read-all.js

│ ├── read.js

│ └── update.js

├── netlify.toml

├── package.json

├── src

│ ├── customers

│ │ ├── create.js

│ │ ├── delete.js

│ │ ├── read-all.js

│ │ ├── read.js

│ │ └── update.js

│ ├── customers.js

│ └── hello.js

└── yarn.lock

Any feedback is appreciated, cheers!

~~~
tylerhannan
Tyler from Fauna here.

Thanks for this...seeing folk use what we are working on is always compelling
and detailed tutorials like this make getting started heaps more accessible.

You can probably guess my email (or can find me in the Fauna Slack) feel free
to shout if you want to share more about your experiences or have more
feedback.

~~~
ahmaman
Thanks! I can relate to that, always feels nice when someone find your work
helpful/interesting.

As a developer/entrepreneur I'm excited about this whole SaaS/FaaS movement!
It is such an enabler for me to be productive quickly and focus on the core
problems I am solving!

Next time I am writing a FaunaDB tutorial I will keep you in mind, some proof-
reading is always appreciated! :D

